# find the problem



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Any ideas as to what's wrong here?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Any ideas as to what's wrong here?


ABS glue on PVC pipe/fittings? No solvent weld there. :laughing:

Or is that PEX glued into a PVC 45 with ABS glue? Even worse.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like someone tried to glue pex into a cpvc 45.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I see some dark blue glue on the cpvc, wth


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> ABS glue on PVC pipe/fittings? No solvent weld there. :laughing:
> 
> Or is that PEX glued into a PVC 45 with ABS glue? Even worse.


For the benefit of you north of the border guys our CPVC Cement is yellow like your ABS Cement...
And
Our ABS Cement is black...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That is an attempt to glue pex into cpvc. On the second floor. It was there a month before it blew apart. I would think the remodeling contractor/plumber would have his insurance canceled. I wouldn't want to insure work like that.

We pull the tub tomorrow, more photos then.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> That is an attempt to glue pex into cpvc. On the second floor. It was there a month before it blew apart.


Damn! I thought Multipurpose Cement was good for that! :laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

There are more. I can't believe the joints made it more than a minute. Repeat customer, he should have known better than to use someone else. Perhaps he wasn't aware that we do remodels as well.

It will be a painful invoice for the remodeler or his insurance company.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Around here our CPVC cement is Orange, ABS black.


----------



## tater6061 (Feb 25, 2013)

they should've went Sharkbite!!LOL


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

tater6061 said:


> they should've went Sharkbite!!LOL


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

tater6061 said:


> they should've went Sharkbite!!LOL


Absolutely. Idiots to have not known that shortcut.


----------



## BMI (Jul 8, 2014)

I've seen pex fittings crimped on cpvc before. Looked liked the cpvc had been heated to make the pex fittings fit, they had been in for years and didn't leak but never have I seen them glued together, you get what you pay for!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Quit posting my work. That was my new get rich quick scheme. Well back to the drawing board, maybe 636 glue will work better.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just glue copper pipe. Way quicker than cleaning, fluxing, soldering and all that other unnecessary BS.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

the kicker, I see it all the time..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

This work keeps us in business.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

jmc12185 said:


> I just glue copper pipe. Way quicker than cleaning, fluxing, soldering and all that other unnecessary BS.


Believe it or not I saw a hack try that once. Had to re-pipe. Couldn't get the epoxy off the fittings and pipe.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More photos from the same job. Another pex - cpvc glue joint.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Some cpvc joints under the bathroom sink that we found after the wet ceiling was removed.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

They broke the jet pipes and 'repaired' them or tried. The tub got tossed off the deck after that photo.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i always use sand cloth on my pex before i glue it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Then the tub 'support' might void the warranty.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i always use sand cloth on my pex before i glue it.


:laughing:LMAO:laughing:


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

This thread is awesome. I hope it makes up for how much the job probably sucked!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Texan said:


> This thread is awesome. I hope it makes up for how much the job probably sucked!


No problem for me with this job. A mile or so from my house, a PO'ed customer due to 3 leaks from this plumbing mess happy to have me and a crap quality contractor who will get hammered by me for his work quality.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The question is who is paying?

Did the hack have insurance?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The question is who is paying?
> 
> Did the hack have insurance?


The GC tells the homeowner that he will pay out of his pocket but he hasn't seen my invoice.

Water extraction company was $1800. Cheap, I thought for a Sunday call and 3 days of fans and dehumidifier.


----------



## Alppit (Feb 12, 2015)

Damn Dahl! That's some rough stuff! I still check my solder joints with a dental mirror to make sure they took all the way around before going live......the balls on some guys to just slam **** together on a whim is absolutely crazy! Good luck man!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Alppit said:


> I still check my solder joints with a dental mirror to make sure they took all the way around before going live......


Heh. :laughing: Me too, but I use a mechanic's mirror - about 2" diameter with extendible handle. I carry several on the truck in various tool boxes.

They're great on renovations when you're trying to clean scurvy dirty old copper that you can't see the back side of. Scrub a bit - have a look with the mirror and a flashlight - still dirty - scrub some more...


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

The glue is supposed to go inside the fitting?Learned me something from these pics.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Any ideas as to what's wrong here?


 yeah hour 30 day warranty just expired

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> The glue is supposed to go inside the fitting?Learned me something from these pics.


I've always thought glue went inside the fitting also.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Guys i figured out what's missing ... Purple primer


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Guys i figured out what's missing ... Purple primer


Flowgaurd gold doesn't need primer. Shows how much you know about pex to cpvc solvent welds.....amateur


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It's not the priming that concerns me so much as the cleaning does. Clear cleaner suits me fine when using Flowguard Gold but sometimes purple is all I have. I don't melt the pipe just an almost dry brush to take the dirt and oil off 1st.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

marc76075 said:


> Flowgaurd gold doesn't need primer. Shows how much you know about pex to cpvc solvent welds.....amateur


 it was a joke buddy I've seen it done enough though

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

marc76075 said:


> Flowgaurd gold doesn't need primer. Shows how much you know about pex to cpvc solvent welds.....amateur


 ha ha pex to cpvc solvent welds huh... Ok Marc laughing

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

